# martial arts



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Im thinking about martial arts. What have u guys experienced n recommend? Im taking it for self defense, juss incase some asshole wants to start a fight.

*ooops wrong forum, can someone move it? thanks.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

IF you want to whoop ass learn how to punch and in the right places...








You can learn this from Jujitsu, boxing, karate, kickboxing ...they are all good, any form is great...
Then after you learn that you can take JUDO and learn how to throw people on their heads and neck for fun and choke them out , all in beautiful motions .......







..


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I am in Boxing and won 4th in my state!! A few years ago and it is fun but i was in karate and it is cool to but chose boxing chances are in a fight you are not going to want to kick him in the head!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I forgot to say WAS in Boxing Erin wanted me to quit!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

yeah... a lot of people have recommended boxing or ju jitsu. What exactly do u do in class? Am i going to get my ass kicked every session in the beginning? Also are these classes very expensive? thanks.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

ju jitsu has to do with a lot of grappling right?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

No they ususally take it easy on you unless you talk sh*t i did and it hurt especially when your instructor is 6' 2" and 250lbs!! Take Both and quit one you don't like!!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

krav maga that is one of the most aggresive forms of martial arts. perfect for self defense no rules just like in real life

krav maga site


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> ju jitsu has to do with a lot of grappling right?


 Jujitsu is about striking and breaking and pressure holds....very cool ....
classes arent really expensive...
My judo classes are 18 bucks per month ....not bad...plus they allow you to visit other classes and not pay for the session because you already belong to a club...
I would imagine you first few sessions will be alot of falling and learning how to fall the correct way ....they are not just gonna stat beating on you just yet...that comes later ...but they teach you how to fall so it dosent hurt once you get used to it ..


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

when u take those classes, are they allowed to hurt you? Are they allowed to break bones? sorry ima p*ssy.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> when u take those classes, are they allowed to hurt you? Are they allowed to break bones? sorry ima p*ssy.


 Sorry to whore,
but they are not gonna break any bones ...they are there to help you not hurt you ..
If you compete you may get hurt....
they are there to show you the way to the perfect art...
Hopefully you get an instructor that is cool and cares... :smile:


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

no broken bones yet. kicked and punched alot to get used to the impact mainly on forearms and shins


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Ask him if he has ANGER problems!! Haha


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

$18 per month? Not bad at all. I live in Sacramento, how do I know if a class sucks/teacher?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Ask bout anger issues J/k don't he'll kill ya and just watch a few of his classes and see if you like his way of teaching!!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

wahuuuuuuuuz haaaaaaaaaa :smile:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> $18 per month? Not bad at all. I live in Sacramento, how do I know if a class sucks/teacher?


 Visit the classes near you ...watch them see how the instructor interacts with them ....then make your decision...


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I'll judo chop your ass to the Lounge!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yeah if he spaz 'es out and snaps a neck i won't go there!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> I'll judo chop your ass to the Lounge!










Thanks for the info guys. Also how many sessions usually per week? And how long did it take for you guys to get the feel for it? thanks.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

1-2 per week and fun!!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

What do you guys think about dropping down to the splitz position and punch your opponents balls, hahaha. sorry had to say that. On a more serious note, i read that t here are more then one type of jujitsu???


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

Just buy a gun, and in case you forget it when you need it the most, just tell the guy before he kicks your ass "Kiss my ass today and I'll shoot you tomorrow".


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

hap kido or my favourite MAUY THAI, its kick boxing from thailand. AWESOME!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

dont i need a permit to carry a gun? Muay thai is recommended for taller n bigger people right? Im only 5'6 155


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

yeah im just gonna carry a gun around to go see the movies lol? or how about instead of being gangster with a gun u use pure power? Get big man go lift wates i was in karate for like 2 years but i quit i wish i was still in it. it was awsome


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

Fights are always in close combat.

Take Aikido then Brazilian jujitsu or at the same time. Both those styles will make you awsome whether the fight is high or low on the ground.

Ty

Avo


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KingJeff said:


> *ooops wrong forum, can someone move it? thanks.


Like you didnt know...


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Just make sure to look around and check out some classes before you sign up also don't waste your time with places that only will let you sign upfor one year and nothing less. You may eventually get hury but accidents happen. And no your instructor is not gonnna try some sh*t on you or f*ck you up for no reason. I've done mauy thai, kickboxing, and kenpo only trouble problems i have had is broken/overextending fingers from punches etc.. also over time your body will become conditioned better to take blows so you will be fine also its a good confidence builder and a good workout! Have fun


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

take yoga, more fun meeting flexible ladies any day


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

aikido is what i would join i land scape a place were they teech it and i look in the windows some times go in and watch. its really aggressive its gona do best in a fight.


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

You need to decide why you are taking the martial art in the first place (hobby/self-defense/sport/physical conditioning). Most all of the styles mentioned so far have been watered down into competitive/sport forms. Back in the day - they were very violent martial (war) arts, but now they are sports. A true martial art encompasses all fighting ranges; long (weapon), medium (kicks-punches), and close quarters (elbows, knees, and grappling). Brazilian JJ is very good, but multiple opponents, weapons, and opponents that don't "play" fair (eyes, groin, etc.) are not addressed properly (I've studied with some of the best BJJ teachers in the world). Most of the other forms require athletecism, size and strength. Look at some of the Southeast Asian styles (Silat, Kali, etc.). They are designed for fluid evasive movements with real world application. For whats its worth.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

at the end of the day, if it all comes on top, iv heard and dont condone people doing what they have to do, iv heard and seen people biting noses off, ripping ears breaking fingers and wrists and gauging eyes etc when you could say there life may depend on it, i am a door man in the uk so i have seen all this in part of my job. but again i cant stress enough in not condoning any of it,some people think its either you or them so im just making you aware as you are intrested in how can i put it, preservation.lol


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

GUN or boxing


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

BAD ANDY said:


> krav maga that is one of the most aggresive forms of martial arts. perfect for self defense no rules just like in real life
> 
> krav maga site


 uhh every martial arts has no rules...there are rules becuase of sport competion...if krav wateva the israeli crap was in a competion it would have rules. for fierceness and to just plain ol f*ck up some1 muay thai


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> krav maga site


 for fierceness and to just plain ol f*ck up some1 muay thai







[/quote]







A man after my own heart MAUY THAI, from the gradle to the grave


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

a ninja school would be perfect!
hiyaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Moderator Please move to the Lounge!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

not really taking it for nething else besides self defense. Ill check out jujitsu and aikido sometime next week. yeah move to lounge, thanks.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

[BMoved to the lounge[/B]


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

If your taking BJJ for self defense, then make sure that training is done without the Gei (uniform). A lot of the moves, chokes, etc. are relient on the heavy collar of the Gei (possibly misspelled), and you will not be able to apply them in a real life situation. Train for realism, not for tournament.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Jujitsu by far....I've taken that and Shotokan for about 6 years now

Boxings good too

But Jujitsu is great....it mixes up everything


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Taekwondo or kickboxing I want to do kickboxing


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

LEON said:



> If your taking BJJ for self defense, then make sure that training is done without the Gei (uniform). A lot of the moves, chokes, etc. are relient on the heavy collar of the Gei (possibly misspelled), and you will not be able to apply them in a real life situation. Train for realism, not for tournament.


 Thanks man, ill remember that.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Here's my 2 cents:

I've tried Judo, it's kinda boring
I've taken Tea-kwondo, it's mostly kicks and very good if yer tall
Boxing is awesome for cardio an even self defense
Jiu-jitsu is ground and submission fighting. Very good to end the fight quickly, while yer on the ground. Let's face it, most fights end up on the ground in no time.
ChuFenDo is basically street fighting, my cousin takes it, an he knows a bit of every thing. Very useful in a defensive situation. you wont be dissapointed.
Im now taking kyokushin karate. KICK ASS, i leave every class with muscles aches and bruises. It's a fairly new style, but it focuses on the full contact aspect on fighting. no sissy point games. when u get in a real fight u wanna knock him out, not gets points from a ref. tournaments are also quite cool.

id say go for boxing or any type of street fighting course.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Good old Street Fighting .
The more Fights you have under your belt , instead of fantasy Dreams..


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

BUBBA said:


> Good old Street Fighting .
> The more Fights you have under your belt , instead of fantasy Dreams..


 true dat. but a lil training and the right technique can go pretty far


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

how man people here have actually used martial arts in a real fight?
i just can't see it happening...you have to think fast and won't really have time to do any karate moves in a real fight.

just go with boxing its a good workout plus it'll help in a real fight.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I am currently studying Kum Do (Korean for "Way of the Sword") and it is really great! I was in the world competition last year and took second in Forms. It was a blast. I will be an instructor for the school sometime this year. Not much for modern fighting...but dang does it look cool! You can transfer the knowledge to a pool cue, pipe, or the such...but if you don't have one of those things...dead meat.

I used to to TaeKwanDo but I was in an open competition and took a leg sweep and snaped my ankle in two (went to the Hospital and the x-ray tech was cute...I asked her out, dated her for a year and a half them married her. That was 12 years ago







). The girl that snapped my ankle was a petite girl about 5'1'' and had an attitude like a Rhom. Right ankle is now all fake, so no more kicking for me.

Marial Arts is not going to help much in todays society. Most fights only last about 30-45 seconds and then someone backs down. Problem today is that if you challenge someone, it is no longer settled in a fistfight...someone draws a gun and shoots.









If you are looking for the ability to punch...take Boxing.

If you are looking for some spectaular kicking and impressive stuff like that...take up TaeKwonDo.

If you want to get the crap beat out of you...take up needlepoint.



> Jiu-jitsu is ground and submission fighting. Very good to end the fight quickly, while yer on the ground. Let's face it, most fights end up on the ground in no time.


This is a very true statement. Jiu-jitsu is a nasty martial art. Looks awesome too!

Jeffrey


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Check this site out
Crazy Martial arts


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

I boxed for six years and have a won a few tournaments. I loved it and prolly would have won the Golden Gloves however I gave up before I ever fought in that tournament. But I did beat the kid in another touranment who I would have had to fight in the Gold Gloves.

BUT! If your just looking for self defense, in all seriousness, the best way is to just go to like different places and learn the basics in like a month. Go a month here or so, a month another place and so on for a few months. Then just keep practicing what you learn and you'll be fine.

Or learn how most people learn, go get into a fight get pounded out and then fix what you did wrong. Repeat this until you dont lose any more.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

if you want to learn how to f*ck people up take up ultimate fighting training. You learn punching, kicking, and ground moves. These can all be aplied to street fighting for the most part since your trying to knock the guy out, choke him out, or put him in so much pain he submits.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i have a few friends intot his stuff basically IMO they all suck and are a waste of time and ill kick anyones ass with martial arts the only one that actually teaches u real time how to fight is brazilan jujitsu i think i spelled it right? its the style the i forget the names but their famile used to win the ultimate fighting sh*t all the time what is their name!!!!!!!!!!! i think the macys cause in class from day 1 u fight fo real and they teach u as u fight its ostly grappling and actually they like to be on the ground when fighting to me other martial arts(excepot judo cause of wrestling) are pretty wack cause yall teach ion slow mo and and the styles arent really that good for figthing fo real unless u fighting someone else whos 7th degree black belt they dont"fight" the right way(i.e the style u know) and u get ur ass kicked


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i have a few friends intot his stuff basically IMO they all suck and are a waste of time and ill kick anyones ass with martial arts the only one that actually teaches u real time how to fight is brazilan jujitsu i think i spelled it right? its the style the i forget the names but their famile used to win the ultimate fighting sh*t all the time what is their name!!!!!!!!!!! i think the macys cause in class from day 1 u fight fo real and they teach u as u fight its ostly grappling and actually they like to be on the ground when fighting to me other martial arts(excepot judo cause of wrestling) are pretty wack cause yall teach ion slow mo and and the styles arent really that good for figthing fo real unless u fighting someone else whos 7th degree black belt they dont"fight" the right way(i.e the style u know) and u get ur ass kicked


 I think your talking about the Gracies


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Look also into ninjutsu. There are many groups out there, and many imposters so seriously look and ask questions. Remember also that martial arts are not something that are going to help you in a real life situation if they are something you do 1 or two days a week only. Classes 1 or two days a week are fine, but every day you have to put yourself in a mind set..I am not a victim...Martial arts like Ju-jutsu, and Ninpo are a way of life, not something we do on the side..








just my two cents


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

brazilian jujitsu..u mean capoella (sp?) hahaha what a joke!!! people who study that also uses other technics...plain ol brazilian capoella is crap..its just people who study that and get good are people who are ALreADY tough as sh*t


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

JeFFLo said:


> how man people here have actually used martial arts in a real fight?
> i just can't see it happening...you have to think fast and won't really have time to do any karate moves in a real fight.
> 
> just go with boxing its a good workout plus it'll help in a real fight.


 when you train so much it comes natural. it'll make the fight so much easier and in most fights it will end up on the ground, not like the boxing scenes you see in movies. when you see boxers in a match, when they get tired they get close and the ref has to push them away. thats the difference between boxing and real fighting, no ref to push you away when you are about to get pounded into the ground


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

BTW, I was the one above who spoke about boxing. Like it was said when you do it so much it becomes natural. I've never lost a fight in my life and I get into one about every two weeks or so. Just to give you a vague idea. And Im not big, Im 5'11'', 165 lbs.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

wow a fight every 2 weeks? thats amazing. i fight like every year or bi-yearly. dude anger management =D. i'm only 5'7 and pushin 150lbs. you need to gain some weight and you'll start owning kids like its nothing


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Yeah I have a short temper...And Im not trying to gain weight cause I dont work out I just spend about 45 minute everyday working with the heavy bag and speed bag. Next year my goal is to hit 190 and not gain any fat.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Ghost410 said:


> I've never lost a fight in my life and I get into one about every two weeks or so. Just to give you a vague idea. And Im not big, Im 5'11'', 165 lbs.


I find that statement to be very interesting. You are 5'11'' and 165 pounds? You have never lost a fight? Who are you fighting?

If anyone is looking at getting into martial arts to be able to destroy someone...you are looking into it for the wrong reasons. That is not what any true martial arts is about. You will have the ability...but it won't be a necessity.

One of my teens (just last week!) beat the everliving crap out of another teen. This kid is strong, knows how to handle himself, and this fight was not even a challenge for him. I was VERY disapointed with him...and he and I exchanged words about it! He should have walked away from the fight. His life was not in danger, the person he fought was not harming anyone else, this came down to neither one being man enough to walk away.

You talk like fighting is a badge of honor and it is not. The true mark of a man is the ability to NOT fight. Are there situations that may cause you to have to defend yourself...for your life? Yep. Do they come every two weeks...nope. If you are fighting that much, you are looking for a fight. It is only a matter of time until you find someone that is going to whip the snot out of you (unless you hang around a playground for preschoolers







).

This is not a flame at all, just making an opinion. Just because you CAN beat the crap out of someone does not mean that you should. If you have that much power, then you need to learn to control it...not flaunt it. There is a guy that I met that was a Navy Seal who is currently serving as a sniper, protecting the President of the United States. I had a question and answer time with him and about 20 of my teens. One of my teens asked "Isn't cool knowing that you have the ability to kill anyone that messes with you"

He got real sad looking and said "No that is not cool at all. The cool part is that even though I can...I don't. I don't have to prove my ability. I know my ability"

That is the true mark of a man.

Just my thoughts...

Jeffrey

{{Edit - Please know this is not a flame or a challenge. Let me know what you think. I would really be interested in knowing. Look for my other thread called ANGER. I really want your opinion! This could be cool! Thanks alot!}}


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

I totally agree with the above statement.

In regards to martial arts, Boxing is great for teaching how to properly throw a punch. BJJ is great for teaching BASE (maintaining position) and how to apply submissions (chocks, arm bars, leg and ankle locks) from either the top position or bottom. Ti Kwon Do is 75 % kicks, good for tournaments bad for real fighting. Any kick above the waist is very risky in a real fight unless your opponent is lame.

You have to know how to fight and defend in each range of fighting (long, close, grappling). Fight to an opponents weakness. If the guy is fast and a great boxer, take him to the ground. And if the guy has great ground skills, avoid going to the ground and if your there get up. Size, strength, and speed all are factors.

Basically, some people are natural fighters and some people are not. Natural fighters can "learn" a couple of movers and apply them to great effect in a real fight. Some people can study for years, and when the real fight occurrs, they act like they have never learned a thing.

Techniques (advanced) most be practiced thousands of times to become second nature.

Lastly, we are mostly adults. If you are going around getting into fights, you'll either end up in jail or getting sued. Fight only when you have no other choice.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

KingJeff, seriously, if you want to learn Judo in Sacto, there are 3 clubs that I am familiar with: California Muscle; Sacramento Judo Club, and Okubo Judo Club. My friend that was one of the coaches on the USA Judo Team that recently (last month) competed in Korea coaches at Okubo Judo Club.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

when ur young and someone talks sh*t u beat the hell out of him to give an example of what would happen if some else does the same sh*t to you...thats the way i thought hahha


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

To whoever doubts the ability of me cause of my size, like I said I would have won the golden gloves tournament if I hadn't given up. I know this because I had beaten the kid who won my weight class only a few months before. I had a niche for what I did. And to be honest, if you think that a solid 165 lbs (Hovering between 9-10% body fat) isn't strong at 5'11'', you should definatly think about it more closely. BTW, fi you think fighting is about size, then your extremely mistaken.

ALSO, Im not afriad to take a loss, personally, I think it'd be the best thing that ever happened to me as it would drive me to try to better myself.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

It's not size, it's speed, technique, execution, and fighting spirit.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

14_blast said:


> It's not size, it's speed, technique, execution, and fighting spirit.


 its about heart.

I dont get into many real fights cause I will spaz out and show people I got the heard.... and people dont wanna step to a crazy man.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Xenon - I have to agree with you. In my training, they stated that the most dangerous man is not the one that is the most highly trained...it is the one that is scared for his life. He is the most dangerous because his heart is in it to live.

14_blast - to say that size has nothing to do with it is foolish. I don't care how good of a boxer, or martial artist you are. If we were to take a boxer of a lightweight class and stick him in with Evander Holyfield...who do you think is going to win?

That is why they have weight classes...

Now if you have an untrained big guy that goes up against a lightweight that is trained in boxing...that is a different story.

Jeffrey


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Ghost410

"BTW, fi you think fighting is about size, then your extremely mistaken.

ALSO, Im not afriad to take a loss, personally, I think it'd be the best thing that ever happened to me as it would drive me to try to better myself."

I said size, speed and strength are all FACTORS.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

well people generalize about size because the bigger you are, the more body weight you are throwing around. if you are a 200lbs guy doing pullups, you'll be doing 100lbs more pounds of pulling yourself up than a 100lbs guy would be. there are many people out there who would do twice as much as the 200lbs guy but still, it's based on average shmoes. i had less than 9% body fat when i was a corner back at 5'6 123 lbs. now i'm 1 inch taller and 27 lbs heavier but still the same or even less body % fat. i gained a lot of muscle and now i'm able to throw around the people who would knock me out easily when i was a corner back. size does matter!


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Leon, I didnt mean that to you. I realized that you said something that I share a common belief with you. However, PastorJeff commented (saying he is curious of who I fight with my size) on my size and I felt I had to defend my statement, thats why that was written.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

www.sacbjj.com is the class i might go to. $70 a month for 2 sessions per week. each session lasting 2 hours. If it means anything, the ufc champion randy couture will be training there til his match on the 31st.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

OK to everyone else reading this thread and also interested in takin some form of martial art make sure thats its in your area.....it truly is a bitch to look and research a martial art that you're VERY interested in only to find out its not available in your area....I was looking into Ninpo and Combat Ki

Ninpo for technique and speed Combat Ki to learn how to take a punch better than any other martial art

but neither are available in my area so there goes that plan

I think I'll rejoin Jujitsu and maybe try and find Hapkido or Shotokan.

I originally took martial arts to get ikn shape and discipline myself, looks like I need to go again









But this time I intend on keeping with it....btw I know like 4 black belts who don't even mention their abitlity or anything they avoid fights and are friendly with EVERYONE....so dont take karate to prove how tough you are.

Oh and that guy who said that karate isnt applicable in real life is completely WRONG....taking karate is training your body to react and fight like that. I've been in about 2 fights the past years and it was like instinct to punch and kick like I was taught.

Oh and to the dude who said boxing is the way to go and that a kick to the head won't win a fight you're totally wrong. a kick to the head could defintely kill you....even from a semi trained novice.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I think regular folkstyle wrestling that the kids learned in high school could be devastating to an opponent.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i took ju jitsu because there was alot of gorgeous girls taking the class. it was a very good year.

most my friends wrestled in high school, if you shooted that way in a fight with me, youll get a knee in the face.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

listen if you wanna be tuff martail arts is bullshit learn how to punch start up boxing or sparing also good to no submissions like face bars armbars exctra.. wrestling is also very good size means nothing on the ground.

ive been sparing for about 2 3 years now and ground fighting its great espeacily if your stong and agrrssive anyway..........but the best is punching hard and first allways hit first dont listen to anyone who sess let them throw the first punch..

but in all honesty the best way to win is verbaly controlling them.........a great video is jeff tompson hell make you super killing machien like me lol ......


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

As a student of Aikido I guess I feel I gotta add my 2 cents. First off, I started Aikido to learn how not to hurt people (at the time I started I was working in a mental health facility and restraining them when they got out of hand was a big part of the job). There is a very large spiritual aspect to my art, and unessisarily hurting someone is srictly forbidden. To simply stop an attacker instead of obliterating them takes alot more courge. If it is NEEDED a few bumps and bruises or even a broken arm is totally okay, but if you go out just to find someone to hurt your just an asshole.

Second, with proper training size has absolutly nothing to do with it. I am 5'9" 135 lbs. and most of m clients were over 6' and alot heavier and I never failed in a restraint. My record is currently 315 lbs., it was alot of work but I got the job done and no one got hurt even though it was clearly his intention. Also one of my sensei's is only 120 lbs. around 5'7" (if even) 45 years old, female and she drops 250 lb. men in their 20's like its a joke. Its alot of fun to watch.









"Budo is not felling the opponent by force; nor is it a tool to lead the world into destruction by arms. True Budo is to accept the spirit of the universe, keep the peace of the world, correctly produce, protect and cultivate all things in nature."
-Grand Master Morihei Ueshiba :nod:


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

> listen if you wanna be tuff martail arts is bullshit learn how to punch start up boxing or sparing also good to no submissions like face bars armbars exctra.. wrestling is also very good size means nothing on the ground.


What do you think martial arts is? If we didnt know how to punch how could we possibaly train with each other. Punching properly is one of the first things you learn even in a grappling art like Aikido.

Gotta add though that sparring is a great way to test yourself and it really helps you define your own style.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Wrestling?? If you tried wrestling moves on someone in a regular fight youd just be called gay.....like homosexual gay I've seen it happen and the kids were tortured for like the rest of the year....

And the guy who spells tough "tuff" I bet a trained martial artist can beat the crap out of a trained heavyweight boxer!! and I'm against saying stuff like this....no more of this bull sh*t "who can beat who"

It's not how strong but your technique......I'm like 5 inches taller and 40 lbs heavier than my friend Seung but I know that he could whup my ass ANY dad.....he's a black belt in Tae Kwon Do lol. Not to mention I have a lot more muscle than him but I'd never pick a fight with him...


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

you dumb sh*t you never seen ultamte fighting on tv one of the main forms of combat used is wrestling and ground fighting .you dont no how to fight m8 .....also 
you might be able to throw a punch but you wanna ko the f*cker fist time not piss around with tip tappy sh*t.as i said m8 hit first if the fight goes to the ground use ground tatics like face bars and neckholds.......not f*cking (POWERSLAMS AND DDTS OH YEAH AND THE ROCKS ELBOW)dont work mate use you head and elbows ............use a punch bag and train you right hooks until you can ko some one fist time....so dont make out i dont no what iam on about









oh and i agree pastor


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Never mind I'm not gonna bother arguing with someone like you.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> Oh and to the dude who said boxing is the way to go and that a kick to the head won't win a fight you're totally wrong. a kick to the head could defintely kill you....even from a semi trained novice.


Tell me when a kick to the head is going to happen in a fight when your standing face to face.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Wrestling?? If you tried wrestling moves on someone in a regular fight youd just be called gay.....like homosexual gay I've seen it happen and the kids were tortured for like the rest of the year....
> 
> And the guy who spells tough "tuff" I bet a trained martial artist can beat the crap out of a trained heavyweight boxer!! and I'm against saying stuff like this....no more of this bull sh*t "who can beat who"
> 
> It's not how strong but your technique......I'm like 5 inches taller and 40 lbs heavier than my friend Seung but I know that he could whup my ass ANY dad.....he's a black belt in Tae Kwon Do lol. Not to mention I have a lot more muscle than him but I'd never pick a fight with him...


wrestling has a lot to do with fighting. How many fights do you stand up the whole time? Someone always trys to tackle the other. Then when your on the ground whats gonna happen? Wrestling???

Sorry ck but you don't know sh*t about fighting


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

I went today to check out the class. They started out with warmups then practiced on some moves. IS that typical of a jui jitsu class?


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

> Tell me when a kick to the head is going to happen in a fight when your standing face to face.


Ive seen it happen. I cant do it, wouldnt try, but I do have a friend who can stand nose to nose with you and kick you in the side of the head.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

mjboone79 said:


> > Tell me when a kick to the head is going to happen in a fight when your standing face to face.
> 
> 
> Ive seen it happen. I cant do it, wouldnt try, but I do have a friend who can stand nose to nose with you and kick you in the side of the head.


 and when he tries you trip his dumb ass for trying


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

Jack, I cant understand why you would think martial art involves "tip tappy sh*t". We learn all the same punches every one else does. In Aikido the emphasis is on throwing the most powerfull hits possible. As for ko the first time, Im 135 lbs. I aint gonna ko anybody on the first hit. As for getting hit, a big powerhitter would have to get very lucky to even get me. I got alot of good expeirience with big strong guys and the only thing I can say is slooowww. Im not trying to sayyou dont know what your talking about. If your a big dude and all you ever get into are barfights then you got your method down. But everyone must learn a style that plays into their own strengths.


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

> and when he tries you trip his dumb ass for trying


I would agree that a good sweep would be how to handle that. But this dude is FAST. You wouldnt even know it was happening until you woke up the next day. 35 years of experiance will do that to you.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Kory said:


> > Oh and to the dude who said boxing is the way to go and that a kick to the head won't win a fight you're totally wrong. a kick to the head could defintely kill you....even from a semi trained novice.
> 
> 
> Tell me when a kick to the head is going to happen in a fight when your standing face to face.


 when you least expect it, thats when, iv used them more than once, its all about combination, you jab to daze then they are open for a kick, i train in mauy thai & fight in the uk so i have experience


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > > Oh and to the dude who said boxing is the way to go and that a kick to the head won't win a fight you're totally wrong. a kick to the head could defintely kill you....even from a semi trained novice.
> ...


 I'm talking practical fights here not in a ring. Your not going to round house kick someone in the head standing in someones kitchen.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Kory said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 i dont do round house and yes i was in KFC when i had a fight and knocked him out with a kick, im a bouncer and dont just fight in the ring


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> PastorJeff
> Posted: Dec 27 2003, 10:41 AM
> 
> Xenon - I have to agree with you. In my training, they stated that the most dangerous man is not the one that is the most highly trained...it is the one that is scared for his life. He is the most dangerous because his heart is in it to live.
> ...


PastorJeff,

Roy Jones Jr. sometimes middleweight, happened to beat John Ruiz in Las Vegas back in March 2003 for the WBA Heavyweight Title.

Also, back in the early days of Ulitmate Fighting, Royce Gracie was beating people much larger than him in the Octogon to win a string of UFC titles.

Apparently, size didn't matter for the above two competitors.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

another question i have is, how do u prevent cauliflower ear? and what causes it? Does anyone know of a cheap place to buy a gi online?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Kory said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrestling?? If you tried wrestling moves on someone in a regular fight youd just be called gay.....like homosexual gay I've seen it happen and the kids were tortured for like the rest of the year....
> ...


 dude everytime someone tries to tackle me I trip them or knee them....lowering your head so all you can see is the floor is freakin moronic....I know I've tried









Oh and kory who are you going to fight in your kitchen in your house that needs to be seriously fought?? Your mom or dad?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh Kingjeff just ask your dojo for a place....theyll hook you up just pay the money and theyll order for you


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Kingjeff, you should wear wrestling headgear. I was ridiculed and mocked when I wore my wrestling headgear in judo.....but I had the last laugh because I didn't get cauliflower ears.

a good gi is going to cost $$'s since jui jitsu is going to involve a fair amount of grappling, I wouldn't skimp on the gi...get a good double weave gi. Gi's can rip during grappling. I don't know if your dojo requires you to wear a certain colour. In judo, they have two colours, white and blue. I have seen some people wear black gi's in judo, but they were coming from the jui jitsu class.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Kingjeff, you should wear wrestling headgear. I was ridiculed and mocked when I wore my wrestling headgear in judo.....but I had the last laugh because I didn't get cauliflower ears.
> 
> a good gi is going to cost $$'s since jui jitsu is going to involve a fair amount of grappling, I wouldn't skimp on the gi...get a good double weave gi. Gi's can rip during grappling. I don't know if your dojo requires you to wear a certain colour. In judo, they have two colours, white and blue. I have seen some people wear black gi's in judo, but they were coming from the jui jitsu class.


Yup Double Weave Mizuno or Toraki......(White)


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

If your looking to drop some loot try bujindesign they specialize in Aikido, Jujitsu, and grappling arts of the like.

Holy crap...nevermind....I didnt realize that their gi's were that much


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

how do you guys feel about krav maga? Just out of curiosity, what kind of martial art classes teach you how to use weapons? t hanks


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

as rbn will no most fights happen in a club or pub when you dont expect it you have to b on the ball at all times.....as for iam a big bloke iam not iam 14 stone and five ten but belive me iam very quick.........ive been sparring and using bag for 3 years .i have traind my right hook to be deverstatingly powerfull and quick if that dont work ill smash my way threw them like a bullet and use my wieght and strenght to gain a ground and pound postion,,,,,,,also i ahve friends who r nine 10 stone who have ko d fully grown bigg ass blokes.....as i said befor size isnt that important..


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

1 other thing bruce lee made his own fighting system called je cun dow <---spelt roung he found flaws in all matial arts he said all it takes to beat a black belt in karatie is learn boxing and submission fighting for a year.....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 ever been to a party? Wheres the keg most of the time? the kitchen. OH and yes I fight my mom and dad in the kitchen all the time.







That made lots of sense ck great example.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

> Ive seen it happen. I cant do it, wouldnt try, but I do have a friend who can stand nose to nose with you and kick you in the side of the head.


mjboone79,

Is your friends name "Billy Jack" ???


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

Nope...Its Mike...you from the Cleveland area?...Nice shirt







If you are you might know him


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

Of course there are flaws in all fighting arts including boxing


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Kory said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


I wasn't thinking of keggers particularly cause I don't have them at my house :laugh: . But yes you are right so I guess I was wrong in this instance.....and for the mom and dad thing I meant was that does anyone have someone in their kitchen they need to fight or take down seriously?? except for the kegger thing I think the only people in your kitchen would be family and I don't think anyone want to seriously hurt their family.

BTW when I meant the kid would be gay its because kids who do use wrestling moves in fights are always called gay by the loser because when you think about it wrestling is close.....but yeah I know like 8 kids who were made fun of by the loser but they usually beat him up at the end of the year and the kid shut up







.

Ok no more arguing its annoying and this thread is gonna be closed so ends....now.

Kingjeff I'd suggest a black gi bt in the summer if your dojo has like a huge window it gets sweaty as hell in there......so yeah just go with a white gi









I just asked my dojo to suggest a good place and they gave me the order form and everything and a week later I got my new gi at my house.

BTW what style are you taking??

and jack is right jeet kune do is good style if you can call it that(it has no defined style) and is fast and strong


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

mjboone79

No man. It's a just a joke, but let's see if anyone get's it. And, that's not me in the avatar thank god. That thing is actually a female. I'm from cincy, just thought this thread needed a little humor with all the serious talk. I'm sure some of the older members will get the joke. Hopefully someone can quote it. No offense to your friend though.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Here is a hint.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I would say take Budo (aka ko-budo, ninpo taijutsu, bujinkan budo taijutsu, or ninjutsu), but then again I am biased :laugh: There are other varieties of combat martial arts, but you rarely find a legit affective style. Mixed martial arts are good as well, but unfortunately they teach you to fight in a manner that will help you win in a sport match (such as UFC). You have to remember that scratching, eye gouging, small joint manipulation, groin grabbing/twisting, biting, etc. are all legal and used in street fights or for survival. I have been in plenty of real fights and know what is effective and what isn't. I have taken jui jitsu, tae kwondo, judo, boxing, wrestling, and budo...so i have a decent range. For me the most honest, win at all costs style is Budo. You decide for yourself. Try out some dojos, most offer a free month deal. To find a legitimate budo dojo in your area go to Winjutsu and use their yellow pages link to find one in your area.

Joe


----------



## mjboone79 (Jan 3, 2004)

Friend of mine got the joke but not I...he told me it was from a old movie...guess im a little young for that one...no offence taken


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

what martial arts teaches you how to use a pair of nunchucks and other weapons?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

believe it or not. when i was 6 years old i was rated #1 in canada for sparing. then the week after i got my brown belt i quit. i think i was 9.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

KingJeff, some jui jitsu places teach weapons. Also some colleges offer kendo, archery, and fencing as a PE classes.

Alvin, I'm dating myself...I remember Billy Jack the Native American who went to war in Vietnam and came back and was harrassed by people....I think Rambo was a Billy Jack ripoff.


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

O.K. here's the Quote

"I'm going to take this right foot, and I'm going to whop you on that side of your face."

Priceless.

Also, don't forget

" Sometimes ... I just go BERSERK! "


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I want to take ninpo!! It's so awesome.....and samurai sword or what it's called I forget :laugh: I think those are the best.....but ninpo is better lol.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

thanks for all the help guys. One last question, are their any good martial art forums. I found one www.defend.net. any other ones? thanks.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

LEON said:


> If your taking BJJ for self defense, then make sure that training is done without the Gei (uniform). A lot of the moves, chokes, etc. are relient on the heavy collar of the Gei (possibly misspelled), and you will not be able to apply them in a real life situation. Train for realism, not for tournament.


 i asked some students about that. They said using a gi also helps u in real life situations. Using a gi helps u in defense. Getting out of a gi is hard which helps u in fights. Is that true?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

crazyklown89,
yes agree ninpo does rule :nod: the study of swordsmanship such as with samurai is called Kenjutsu, but you can also take a similar martial art called kendo which is more popular.

KingJeff,
using a gi does make it much easier for you to learn how to handle yourself in a real fight. gi's are easy to grab onto and easy to use against you (leverage for shoulder dislocations or cross grab chokes like the gi choke). the gi will prepare you for if you get into a fight and are wearing a jacket and that person grabs onto your jacket to use it against you, you will be prepared and hopefully be able to calm the situation in whatever way necessary.

Joe


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Genin said:


> crazyklown89,
> yes agree ninpo does rule :nod: the study of swordsmanship such as with samurai is called Kenjutsu, but you can also take a similar martial art called kendo which is more popular.


 Kenjutsu!!! That was it! I remembered ken something

No, I know kendo's far more popular but I want to use the same style people under the code of Bushido used









I figure Ninpo and Kenjutsu although very different would make a GREAT combination


----------

